# How they grow a MUST see! Red/Black GSD - CUTE PIC OVERLOAD



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

So small soft and fluffy here at 8 weeks old









Now at 15 weeks LOL  outgrew the puppy hair and is quickly growing nearly 40 pounds


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Why, it's a black and red pointer! I didn't think they came in that color. Great photos!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

too cute...15 months?


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Because if your like me and own a red/black you enjoy seeing pics of other red/black gsd as for me they are my favorite color  sorry it bothered you I think all GSD are beautiful but like the red/blacks best




selzer said:


> Why, it's a black and red pointer! I didn't think they came in that color. Great photos!


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

LOL thanks for the spell check hahaa I was too excited to post and didn't proof read he is 15 weeks not 15 months old 



KZoppa said:


> too cute...15 months?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice pics. i know our GSD's can do an amazing amount of things
but if they're born 1/13/13 i don't think they can be 15 months 
old (pic #4).


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Hahaha thanks  I cant imagine what he will look like then  so excited but worried at the same time his sire was a big dog 110 show line and I am hoping he stays more on his dams side of the scale she was 75 working line



doggiedad said:


> nice pics. i know our GSD's can do an amazing amount of things
> but if they're born 1/13/13 i don't think they can be 15 months
> old (pic #4).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

curedba said:


> Because if your like me and own a red/black you enjoy seeing pics of other red/black gsd as for me they are my favorite color  sorry it bothered you I think all GSD are beautiful but like the red/blacks best


No, no, you misunderstand. Of course I love the black and reds. But the photo second to the last, the pup has his tail out and his paw up, he is in a pointer -- bird dog pose. Sorry if that offended you. It was not intended to.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

LOL no sorry I misunderstood you I do that a lot  I have a learning disability so sometimes don't comprehend things the right way lol I was not offended at all sorry about the confusion I get it now thanks it made me laugh 



selzer said:


> No, no, you misunderstand. Of course I love the black and reds. But the photo second to the last, the pup has his tail out and his paw up, he is in a pointer -- bird dog pose. Sorry if that offended you. It was not intended to.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

lol i liked the pointer joke!


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Me too now that I get it :laugh: silly me now I cant stop laughing at myself for missing that I read over it again and don't see how I would have misunderstood lol it was soo clear haha



Neko said:


> lol i liked the pointer joke!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Reminds me of Ollie except he has such a serious little face for a baby!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have two little booger butts, born January 29th so right behind your little guy. I used to have a bi-color which looked similar to your guy, and people used to argue with me because they weren't familiar with the coloring. Of course it might have helped if his ears stood up.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

His ears were up at 8 weeks from what I was told he will be a blanket back  I would love to see pics of your pups 



selzer said:


> I have two little booger butts, born January 29th so right behind your little guy. I used to have a bi-color which looked similar to your guy, and people used to argue with me because they weren't familiar with the coloring. Of course it might have helped if his ears stood up.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Ya I get that a lot lol he always looks so serious  not sure why he is usually happy and playful



Carriesue said:


> Reminds me of Ollie except he has such a serious little face for a baby!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

curedba said:


> LOL thanks for the spell check hahaa I was too excited to post and didn't proof read he is 15 weeks not 15 months old


 
lol I was like wait a minute looking at his birthday.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They were taken about a month ago, the only ones I have here.
This is Karma:


And I think these are both Karma and Kaiah together, though that can be Kaylie with her:


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the pics they are oh so adorable you should enter the 2nd one in the photo contest 




selzer said:


> They were taken about a month ago, the only ones I have here.
> This is Karma:
> 
> 
> And I think these are both Karma and Kaiah together, though that can be Kaylie with her:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

great pictures, and a very handsome puppy.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Adorable pups-love the pics of the pup and kids together-the k litter looks like its plotting trouble...


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Gorgeous pup! I love those straight up pointy-tipped ears, especially black faced pups with that serious expression. Can't get enough of that non-nonsense, I mean business, look he has!!


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks he just loves our little girl he cries if he cannot sleep with her on the bed he is kennel trained but when its really hot he sleeps on the bed with her also to connect the bond between them so we alternate one night kennel one night bed  she is his best friend and vice versa



holland said:


> Adorable pups-love the pics of the pup and kids together-the k litter looks like its plotting trouble...


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

LOL thanks he always looks so serious it's kind of funny sometimes I really gotta try to take some goofy ones of him.



JackandMattie said:


> Gorgeous pup! I love those straight up pointy-tipped ears, especially black faced pups with that serious expression. Can't get enough of that non-nonsense, I mean business, look he has!!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

LOVE picture #2!!!


----------

